# how to,,,disable seatbelt chime



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

This may or may not have been posted before but I figured in this Limbo time between summer fun and winter fun, I might be able to give some other ford guys something to do to kill a few mins and lower their blood pressure slightly. How to eliminate the god awful seat belt chime in your truck.....

with truck parked all doors closed and head lights off,,,,turn key to on position(not running) sit for a min until the seatbelt light turns off,,,,now buckle and unbuckle the driver belt 9 times,,,leaving a second or two between cycles,,,this will cause the light to come on again,,when the light goes out buckle and unbuckle within 10 seconds,,,and you are now annoying chime-free


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice!

I just choose to wear the seatbelt though. Safer and the cops like to sit at intersections looking for seatbelt violators.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

fully agree but comes in handy during those in and out in and out in and out,,,BS runs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've tried this before and it will reset itself on some model years. Don't remember which.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

On a Ford you can just unplug the wires under the seat.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;810822 said:


> I've tried this before and it will reset itself on some model years. Don't remember which.


It works on the '02's.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

works on 01' and 04's lol


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just wear the belt like it was intended to be used..........


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

'00's Didn't have it,


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

RichG53;811403 said:


> Just wear the belt like it was intended to be used..........


In some instances it's a pita. Like at the farm (we have an 05 f350 for a work truck) sometimes your in and out of that thing a dozen times checking crops or something. Your not on the road at all so there's no need for the seatbelt at 10mph going across a field but the annoyance level of that chime gets pretty high. That's when it would be nice if it would shut up and just let you work in peace and quite and not have WGN interupted by the chime every 30 seconds.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

just cut the wire that is black with a pink trace in the ignition harness...

easy to get to.....and you also lost the annoying key in ignition buzz as well.


----------



## bluxprs (Dec 4, 2006)

just start truck normal and when starts to chime, push the release button on seat belt. gone until you turn off the key. works on 02 f-350


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

go cut the latch out of one at the junk yard stick it in and ta da your done .... if you need the seat belt take the new latch out and buckle your seat belt


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

Dissociative;811774 said:


> just cut the wire that is black with a pink trace in the ignition harness...
> 
> easy to get to.....and you also lost the annoying key in ignition buzz as well.


is there another method of disabling the ignition chime?, it drives me nuts. Dont feel comfortable cutting wires .


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

RichG53;811403 said:


> Just wear the belt like it was intended to be used..........


But I got fed up writing estimates and eating lunch with my seat belt on.


----------



## revtoyota (Oct 17, 2009)

find another seatbelt and cut off the insert part on the belt side. just toss it in the glove box when your not using it. that ways its still stock and works like it should.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

The first method worked for me on my 05 no more annoying seatbelt chime


----------



## D.todd6 (Feb 5, 2008)

You could just get an older truck like mine that doesn't have a chime or warning light to begin with.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

On my '01 excursion, I just start the truck, put on the belt, then unbuckle it and it wont chime anymore, but the ligth will be on.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

On our 06 F350 I did the super duper buckle unbuckle deal once and it's worked since. Did it when the truck had like 20 miles on it and it's now at 30,000 without even a peep out of the belt chime.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

rb8484;846543 said:


> On my '01 excursion, I just start the truck, put on the belt, then unbuckle it and it wont chime anymore, but the ligth will be on.


Try just pushing the release button, it should do the same as buckling and unbuckling. There is a procedure in the manual to disable the seat belt dinger so you don't even have to hit the button.


----------



## Sprinkler Guy (Nov 30, 2009)

The click, click, thing worked on my 06 also.


----------



## taken (Nov 17, 2008)

The method in the original post actually in the owners manual on the new ones.


----------

